# Milky mix



## Raslin (30/10/14)

Hi Folks, I mixed a 0MG red hot cinnamon sample to test the flavour at the following ratios, Omg Nic, 5%flavour, 60/40 VG/PG mix. That worked out well to decided to mix the 9mg Nic batch.

When i mixed the nic into the solution the liquid went all milky, is this normal for the red hot Cinnamon flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (30/10/14)

Yes it is. I've seen it before with some flavours and then after a while it comes right. Nicotine seems to change colours of some flavours quite a bit. I've seen this even with some of the premium liquids


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

Raslin said:


> Hi Folks, I mixed a 0MG red hot cinnamon sample to test the flavour at the following ratios, Omg Nic, 5%flavour, 60/40 VG/PG mix. That worked out well to decided to mix the 9mg Nic batch.
> 
> When i mixed the nic into the solution the liquid went all milky, is this normal for the red hot Cinnamon flavour?



ive got some fuzion - hell frozen over. it does exactly the same thing. need to shake it up before use.


----------



## Raslin (30/10/14)

While that makes me feel better, I am kicking myself because I though i have uses a dirty wisk to stir the mix in the first batch, so down the drain it went. Thanks for the quick responses guys.


----------

